# False Frontosa



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Can someone give me the name of that smaller cichlid that is sometimes referred to as a false Frontosa. I don't recall which lake it's from but it is similar looking to a Demasoni.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Lamprologus Tretocefalus


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Neolamprologus tretocephalus

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1639


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Neolamprologus tretocephalus
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1639


smacks forehead... that's what I get for googling/ cutting and pasting without paying attention! 
spelling error AND incorrect genus


----------



## TangTango (Dec 11, 2009)

They're real aggressive.
They're called false frontosa cuz in the wild they use their disguise to get next
to the fronts then takes a bite off there scales.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TangTango said:


> They're real aggressive.
> They're called false frontosa cuz in the wild they use their disguise to get next
> to the fronts then takes a bite off there scales.


I believe you are thinking of Plecodus straeleni? The scale eater. Trets eat snails.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Neolamprologus tretocephalus is what I was looking for...Thanks to all for the help.

I was just monkeying around youtube and watched a video of a really strange cichlid. The poster was from another country so I have no idea the name of the fish...I saw no latin name in any of the tags, titles or responses....Am I allowed to post a link in this forum?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

TangTango said:


> They're real aggressive.
> They're called false frontosa cuz in the wild they use their disguise to get next
> to the fronts then takes a bite off there scales.


They really aren't that aggressive, but don't make ideal tankmates for heterospecifics. :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

fisher king said:


> .Am I allowed to post a link in this forum?


If you've made 5 or more posts, yes.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

thinking of getting 4 frontosas for my 50g is that too many?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Dotti90 said:


> thinking of getting 4 frontosas for my 50g is that too many?


Yes, that aquarium is too small for even 1 front.


----------



## karaokeaddict (Feb 20, 2012)

plecodus straelini..
frontosa faker

scale eater....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

fisher king said:


> Neolamprologus tretocephalus


They do have a rep for being aggressive when they spawn and at that time killing all other tank mates, including sometimes the other half of the spawning pair.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> They do have a rep for being aggressive when they spawn and at that time killing all other tank mates, including sometimes the other half of the spawning pair.


I knew vodka dosing was a bad idea! Too bad, they're beautiful. I'd get dwarf fronts.. if such a thing existed.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

karaokeaddict said:


> plecodus straelini..
> frontosa faker
> 
> scale eater....


Wow... Zombie thread. Over two years old!


----------

